# JZBZ Queen Cell Cups and Roller Cages



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Do the nicot type roller cages fit the JZBZ cups? Or do they make roller cages for JZBZ cups?

I have some of the generic roller cages but have not gotten any JZBZ cups. I have just been using the nicot type base but I do not like how much depth they take as I am using medium frames.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

They fit in, but loosely. I just put a little piece of wax where the cage and cup come together and it works for me.
Would be nice if they made a smaller version for JZBZ, but I suspect I'd complain about them being too tight to easily fit a queen cell in. My ebay roller cages do the job OK for my purposes.


----------



## Cuttingedgelandinc (Mar 3, 2015)

They work better with cell protectors. That is how I transport cells. Cell with cell cup go into a cell protector and that goes into a roller cage. I have the roller cages mounted inside of little styrofoam coolers.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. 

Is this the type of cell protector you are talking about...

https://www.mannlakeltd.com/top-bar-cell-protectors


----------



## Bob Anderson (Jun 13, 2014)

I use the 'Candy Cups and closures" that Mann Lake sells (QC-129) on the tops of the roller cages and carefully insert the queen cells into the candy cup. After they emerge, remove the queen cell and put the candy cup back on. I actually don't use candy in the cup. I use Lauri's method of wiping honey into the channels in the bottom of the roller cage closure.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Bob Anderson said:


> I use the 'Candy Cups and closures" that Mann Lake sells (QC-129) on the tops of the roller cages and carefully insert the queen cells into the candy cup. After they emerge, remove the queen cell and put the candy cup back on. I actually don't use candy in the cup. I use Lauri's method of wiping honey into the channels in the bottom of the roller cage closure.


Your comment got me to searching for what you meant about wiping honey in the channels and the Mann Lake candy cups and closures. Thanks for pointing me in a new direction. 

Here are a couple of threads with great pictures and an explaination if anyone else is interested in what Bob is talking about...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...e-this-year&highlight=lauri+roller+cage+honey

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...Queen-Cages&highlight=lauri+roller+cage+honey


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Do the nicot type roller cages fit the JZBZ cups?

No.

> Or do they make roller cages for JZBZ cups?

https://www.mannlakeltd.com/hair-roller-cages
with these
https://www.mannlakeltd.com/candy-cup-closure


----------

